

Why does each drive have its own current directory? - siamore
http://blogs.msdn.com/b/oldnewthing/archive/2010/10/11/10073890.aspx

======
lutusp
According to the linked article, in order to understand Windows' behavior vis-
a-vis drive letters and subdirectories, one must first:

> Set the wayback machine to DOS 1.0.

About the problems modern Windows versions create for us, no more revealing
sentence was ever penned.

